# A Once in a Wednesday Ptrip



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Played hooky and went out for the ptarmigan opener today. Kicked myself for leaving a rifle at home as I could have had an easy black bear this morning, right off the road and everything. 

Ava and I took a friend out with his 18mo Vizsla pup who had been struggling to find ptarmigan the last two seasons. With Ava's help, they figured out this ptarmigan game by the end of the day. Too bad the weather and scenery were so mediocre.
































Couldn't resist grabbing a few more prime porcini while we were at it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

You sure do have some pretty places to hunt - congrats!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Once in a Wednesday opportunity right there. Nice!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is that a baby ptarmigan on the right in the pic with Ava? How did the viszla pup do?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

caddis8 said:


> Is that a baby ptarmigan on the right in the pic with Ava? How did the viszla pup do?


Yeah chicks are about 6 weeks old right now, and can fly, but are very small. I shot 3 adults and one chick, my buddy did 2 adults 4 chicks. 

The Vizsla had found Willow ptarmigan one time before yesterday, and never whitetails. It is a really nice dog and he works with her a lot. She wasn't really sure what she was supposed to be looking for or what likely cover even was, but she was trying. After Ava found the first group and I took a pair, Ava and i just watched where the other 12 or so flew off to then called them over. We let them figure it out, and pretty quick Nova realized what was what. Pup came from Bridget Nielsen, if you're into Vizslas. Super stylish point, nice range (100-250yards most of the time), very cooperative. Steady as a rock from the point all the way to the flush, but still needs to be steady to shot (then fall). She's a very solid water retriever too. Nice pup.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bucket list hunt for me for sure. Might be several years before I'll be able to make it up to chase after them. Great looking dogs in a beautiful area! Congrats!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I was looking forward to this thread! Nice pics and just adds to my Jealous rage! Such a cool hunt!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Yeah chicks are about 6 weeks old right now, and can fly, but are very small. I shot 3 adults and one chick, my buddy did 2 adults 4 chicks.
> 
> The Vizsla had found Willow ptarmigan one time before yesterday, and never whitetails. It is a really nice dog and he works with her a lot. She wasn't really sure what she was supposed to be looking for or what likely cover even was, but she was trying. After Ava found the first group and I took a pair, Ava and i just watched where the other 12 or so flew off to then called them over. We let them figure it out, and pretty quick Nova realized what was what. Pup came from Bridget Nielsen, if you're into Vizslas. Super stylish point, nice range (100-250yards most of the time), very cooperative. Steady as a rock from the point all the way to the flush, but still needs to be steady to shot (then fall). She's a very solid water retriever too. Nice pup.


I figured you drew the line at fawns and calves, but not even chicks are safe! Does down fly everywhere when you hit them?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there anything left to eat on the chicks?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I figured you drew the line at fawns and calves, but not even chicks are safe! Does down fly everywhere when you hit them?


They make the most adorable chirping noise before they explode.



Catherder said:


> Is there anything left to eat on the chicks?


I've shot bigger doves.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Excellent outing !!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Had a Once on a Saturday opportunity today. Shot some birds, took some pics, ate some blueberries and huckleberries, shot some more birds, saw some moose and a wolverine, ate more blueberries. You know, just run off the mill boring stuff in an ugly place


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Had a Once on a Saturday opportunity today. Shot some birds, took some pics, ate some blueberries and huckleberries, shot some more birds, saw some moose and a wolverine, ate more blueberries. You know, just run off the mill boring stuff in an ugly place
> View attachment 153055
> 
> View attachment 153052
> ...


🖕


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, looks awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

your pics remind me of the obligatory October warning in Utah of "don't stomp the redds".

Please don't trample the blueberries.




(I miss the fresh blueberry pancakes we used to make at the Denali Salmon Bake)
(and the "fake" sourdough pankcakes. Everyone always asked for our sour dough start.....and we'd say "it's just vinegar in the pancake batter")


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> your pics remind me of the obligatory October warning in Utah of "don't stomp the redds".
> 
> Please don't trample the blueberries.


It is just not possible to avoid trampling the blueberries. They are everywhere


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

If I remember correctly, ptarmigan are more dark meat like sharptail and sage grouse. Do they taste as bad as sharptail and sage grouse? I wasn't a fan of those to eat. But they are awesome birds.

Now a ruffed or dusky grouse, them's some fine vittles.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Played hooky and went out for the ptarmigan opener today. Kicked myself for leaving a rifle at home as I could have had an easy black bear this morning, right off the road and everything.


I don't want to hear one more dumba$$ remark about me not killing a lowly spider now. You could be feasting on a berry flavored bear right now, but nooo, you were too big of a dunce to bring the right gear. I bet that .45-70 would have tumbled it nicely. You may as well just send it to me since you obviously have no plans of using it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I don't want to hear one more dumba$$ remark about me not killing a lowly spider now. You could be feasting on a berry flavored bear right now, but nooo, you were too big of a dunce to bring the right gear. I bet that .45-70 would have tumbled it nicely. You may as well just send it to me since you obviously have no plans of using it.


Let's get real. 

Had I packed a rifle, handgun, or anything other than bird shot for my shotgun capable of killing a bear, we wouldn't have ever seen him. 

Kinda like how that bull moose yesterday was legal and archery season is open but my bow was at home.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Let's get real.
> 
> Had I packed a rifle, handgun, or anything other than bird shot for my shotgun capable of killing a bear, we wouldn't have ever seen him.
> 
> Kinda like how that bull moose yesterday was legal and archery season is open but my bow was at home.


You're just digging your hole deeper and deeper. I will be awaiting a shipment of your bow soon. Got any other gear you never use? This is worse than Vanilla hoarding points!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You're just digging your hole deeper and deeper. I will be awaiting a shipment of your bow soon. Got any other gear you never use? This is worse than Vanilla hoarding points!


We're gonna need proof of life. 

This is clearly not the sweet, sensitive, and cuddly CCG that we have known and loved for years. Pretty sure the spider got him and is now trying to infiltrate human society wearing CCG's body like a suit.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> We're gonna need proof of life.
> 
> This is clearly not the sweet, sensitive, and cuddly CCG that we have known and loved for years. Pretty sure the spider got him and is now trying to infiltrate human society wearing CCG's body like a suit.


Sorry, guys, my account was hacked by BP Turkeys. This is the real CCG back on this account.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice try, spider-guy


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to document my opinion for all the world to see: Johnnycake is cool.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man these pics are amazing. 

This is a bird I wish I knew more about. 

My poor dog is too old for this kind of hunt by now so I may need to wait before I try hunting them but man… this looks so awesome


----------

